# 2008-2010 Honda Fit. Good for Uber?



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Thinking of picking up a used one for my Uber vehicle. What do u guys think? Just want an experienced driver's opinion on this car. It's rated well on Edmunds and reviews well for reliability and passenger room in light of the small size. Thoughts? Is there a common car preference for pax? Not sure. Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Better check with your local Uber team. May not be allowed. Some of the real small cars are not allowed in some markets.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

09-10 Honda Fit is bigger and more efficient than the 08 Fit since they're two separate designs. The 08 is a much older design that goes all the back to 2001 since this generation 
wasn't produced in the States until it neared the end of its cycle in 2006. Being that they're used cars, I would say the extra price jump is worth it.


----------



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Clifford. I'll check the 09's out!


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

fits are awesome cars had a few of them. In nashville I know the cars are allowed. Last one I sold the customer was a 2007 fit with leather came back it to see if I had another one since they racked up 220,000 miles on it. Insurance adjusters can put some miles on a car. So they hold up well.


----------



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks man, that gives me some hope! I've heard good things about the 2009's too. Just wondering what the risk is of buying one with 100k already on the engine? I'm only going to be using it for a year or 2 so it's pretty low risk. Thoughts?


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

Personally me I would not worry much, Fits are really good cars I hav e driven them and resold many, my teen learned to drive a 5 speed in a purple fit. If I was buying one I would go with an 09 parts fit it all the way to 2013. Engines for those cars from donor Cars are about 400 to 600 coming out of 2011 and 13's with under 50k. Trannys, are also a dime a dozen for those cars under 500 for the complete transmission. Finding labor for swaps Is not hard nor super costly. I would never rebuild a fit ****** simply becuz a rebuild would be more expensive than a low mileage donor.That's a worst case in high mileage cars. But I have never had issues with fits.

The car I referenced above was a 5speed. That went 220,000 sold it to them with 45,000 miles, and it was still going hard to forget that car because it was the only fit I ever ran across that had leather interior.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

yes of course. Honda fit is also fit for uber.


----------

